# Embryos stuck in catheter



## ElsieMay (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi.  I had a double embryo transfer yesterday with day 4 morulas.  I was really happy with these little guys but I am a bit worried because when the catheter was checked one of my embryos had stuck to the tip of it.  It was quickly put back into a warm petri dish, reloaded into a new catheter and I had a second transfer.  

Has this happened to anyone else?  Can this cause damage to the embryo?  

I think the one that got stuck was in some sort of culture the whole time (even in the catheter) so I hoped that a double exposure to light and a change in temperature would not damage it too much.  My embryos have both been through ICSI & PGD and survived all that so I feel hopeful but am still a bit worried?

EM


----------



## goose (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi,

I don't know the answer to your question - but just wanted to add that when my DW had her transfer, one of the embryos stuck too. Maybe if someone reading had it happen and only had the one transferred could help. DW is now 11 weeks pregnant.

They didn't seem too concerned - other than making sure it was loaded back in and transferred again - so I would try not to worry.

Was it a blastocyst? I've heard that they can become sticky if they are progressing well and start to break out of the 'shell' (which is a good thing - they're ready to implant).


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

goose said:


> *Was it a blastocyst?* I've heard that they can become sticky if they are progressing well and start to break out of the 'shell' (which is a good thing - they're ready to implant).


Hi

A blastocyst is an embryo at approx 5 days old, when it is ready to start implanting. Here's some info...

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&defl=en&q=define:blastocyst&sa=X&oi=glossary_definition&ct=title

and this may interest you...

www.visembryo.com

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## ElsieMay (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for this info.  After the Prof left the transfer room the embryoligist was really great and tried to reassure me too.  So hopefully all is well.


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

I heard too that if they stick to the catheter that is a good sign.  Maybe cos it means they will stick to your womb too?  Good luck x


----------

